# Yeast Question



## Cody G (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a recipe for "Port Style Blackberry Wine" that calls for "Port Yeast." Any ideas what type of yeast this might refer to? I've drawn a blank so far.

Thanks!


----------



## m_lapaglia (Jul 10, 2008)

Cody G said:


> I have a recipe for "Port Style Blackberry Wine" that calls for "Port Yeast." Any ideas what type of yeast this might refer to? I've drawn a blank so far.
> 
> Thanks!



Wyeast Portwine Liquid 4767 Activator 
or

Red Star Pasteur Champagne Dry Davis#595 good for Dry White, Cabernet, Port, Cider, Mead, Fruits


----------

